# CONTEST WINNING SIGN



## MarkSr (Oct 14, 2012)

It took much longer than I thought. I got this old two man tree saw blade from a friend of mine, thought it would make a good sign. Getting rid of the rust was not fun and enjoyable, but its all gone. The printing is not the greatest but its readable and it's officially the name of my shop and it's mounted.

Thanks to all and the winner Rich Carter (Rich CMD) whose name was drawn with "THE BOARD ROOM"

RUSTY SAW BLADE



























THE SIGN




































Thanks again to all who entered, there really were some great names sent "IN THE HAT"


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

Very cool indeed


----------



## Handtooler (Jul 24, 2012)

Very nice and ingenious!


----------



## Madwood (Jan 17, 2010)

I too have dubbed my shop "The Board Room". I have a 52" circular sawmill blade hung over the shop door near the peak of the roof. It's HEAVILY bolted in place! My friends all call me the Chairman of the board.
John


----------



## Blackie_ (Jul 10, 2011)

The boardroom sign turned on nice! Mark, I even think if it were left rusty that would have looked great too.


----------



## MarkSr (Oct 14, 2012)

Thanks all, hey John, from one CEO to another, all meets adjourned. Shop time only. LOL


----------

